# Wrap... '16/17 season goals



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Time for a look back at the '15/16 goals (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/186362-15-16-season-goals-5.html)
> 
> 
> ...... already quit smoking to get better lungs for skinning at high elevation, but ...


Great follow-up thread, I had sort of forgotten about the original thread.

That is awesome if you really did quit (if I read that right) ??? !!!

Edit: I did accomplish my (limited) goals. Some unexpected things happened, one cool trip, life gets in the way, though..


I think La Nina is supposed to be bad for us, though.. Canada, here I come ???


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

PNW? guess we shall meet again.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> 2) Chamonix to Zermatt Haute Route


There's a TV show (where I live) called the Alpine Adventurer, where a guy did the Haute Route. Seemed like an awesome tour.

My one major goal for this season, that I didn't even plan on going for at the beginning of the year and have never done but shooting for it now, is hit 100 days. Just did day 69. Riding season ends here in the beginning of June, so I should *knock on wood* be able to hit it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you can still come to the NW this season. Bachelor is open through may and we have almost 200" base and 3' of snow this past weekend, still snowing....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> you can still come to the NW this season. Bachelor is open through may and we have almost 200" base and 3' of snow this past weekend, still snowing....


That's so awesome! I'd love to  Let's hope it'll be the same next year!
Thanks to a recent 1 week dump, our base will make for spring touring as well.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Learn a proper and effective snow dance. The season is already coming to an end here after never really starting. I didn't shovel my driveway once this year. One of most local places, which I have a season pass for, closed for the season.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow where to start. 

1) Ride switch confidently down greens, hopefully try blues once or twice and begin to carve switch.
2) Get more comfortable on blacks. I might need a lesson or 2, this is a big road block for me even though I can carve blues at high speed no problem.
3) Get comfortable taking more air at higher speeds. I'm just doing slow speed hops/ollies right now.
4) Land 180s confidently.
5) Go into terrain park. Maybe try one or 2 small features. I might need a lesson to make this happen, I don't know the park etiquette.

Who am I kidding? I will need a lesson for all of these. :embarrased1:


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

I had three goals for this season (my second season riding). 

1. Learn switch - This is a tough one to answer. I spent a lot of time working on it but I'm still pretty uneasy and no where near as good as my regular. But I can do it so I'm moving the goalposts and calling it a win!

2. Get out east and ride something bigger - got out to Killington and Whiteface. Still hoping the weather holds up for a trip to La Massif, Mont St. Anne and Tremblant. Not ready to call it quits yet! 

3. Handle the blacks - yup! Still need to hit steeper runs at better resorts but being able to ride everything at my home mountain is a step.

For 2016/2017

1. Trips - East: Stowe, Sugarbush, Smugglers 
West: Kicking Horse, Revi, Lake Louis, Sunshine, Norquay, big white. 

2. Trees - give the glades a go!

3. Ride 50+ days. 

Bonus: continue to progress with the switch.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> *Make it thru the season and finish relatively pain free, upright and still ambulatory!!* :embarrased1:


Check+! 



chomps1211 said:


> Whupsy,..! I forgot to mention, I would like to *"Go Somewhere West of Mid!" :laugh: To a real mountain resort and ride some tits deep! (...I'll settle for knee deep!)
> 
> ....preferably to finally meet 'n' ride with an SBF member or three from out that way if feasable!*


2 out of 3,.. Check! No pow, but finally experienced what riding a real mountain was like and met a few great guys from this forum!!! 

...and altho it wasn't on my list of goals! I rode & survived my first T-bar!  :cheer:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> To get powder up to the eyeballs in the land of the risin sun!!!!!
> 
> * Hopefully won't see said sun!!!!!


✔︎ Check!!!!!


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

I only started a few weeks ago, but my goal for 15/16 is: make it down the beginner green run three times in a row without falling while getting off the lift or falling during the run and be able to make a clean C turn both heel-toe and toe-heel during the run.

I'd basically like to not fall anymore. An ambitious goal, but I'm told the season can run to mid April in the Seattle area so I have hope I might be able to do it!

For 16/17, I want to be able to be confident on all the green slopes and try my first blue slope towards the end of the season. Specific skills include confidently stopping heel and toe side (again, sans falling) and linked turns all the way down the hill. 

Seeing people trying to learn switch made me realize I have sort of the opposite problem. I'm much more comfortable using my heel-side so I tend to ride which ever way will let me turn in the direction I want using my heel side. It doesn't seem more natural right or left foot forward for me, but trying to use my toe-side edge makes me fall all over the place.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

DaftDeft said:


> I only started a few weeks ago, but my goal for 15/16 is: make it down the beginner green run three times in a row without falling while getting off the lift or falling during the run and be able to make a clean C turn both heel-toe and toe-heel during the run.
> 
> I'd basically like to not fall anymore. An ambitious goal, but I'm told the season can run to mid April in the Seattle area so I have hope I might be able to do it!
> 
> ...


If you ain't falling you ain't learning! Gotta push!


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

15-16 Goals:
Lose weight: nope
Quit smoking: yup, see above
20 + days: nope
Begin to ride switch: nope, see above
Use Mountain Creek triple play Card: nope, see above
Ollies: yup, mighty tiny though
1st trip to the Alps: see ya in a week
Off the groomers: yup, thanks Mystery2Many for the short tour
16-17 Goals:
See above


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Try not to get hurt and get out more than 10 days total.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, how did I miss the 2015-2016 thread..

Well one of my goals was switch riding (just like every season), but this year I did devote some time to it and now I can ride greens switch. 

Another goal was to up my progression with tail presses and flatland stuff and I've made really good progress there. I'm getting my board off the snow often again, something I haven't done since wrecking myself a few seasons ago.

I'm sure my goal was 30+ days riding and el nino fucked that up for me. I'll close out right at 20 days unless something crazy happens that lets me squeeze a couple more in.


Goals for next season:

Improve switch- Ride down blues
Progress from tail presses to tail rolls
Add some rotation to my side hits
Improve my backside handling of the halfpipe. I'm fine front side but man I suck on the back side.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> 1st trip to the Alps: see ya in a week


Where in the Alps are you going? I'm off next week for two weeks. I'll be out and about chasing snow...and in Amsterdam for 5 days.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

i rode 3 days this year. I look at all of yall and just cry inside......
i blame it on the new baby!!!!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

andyl9063 said:


> i rode 3 days this year. I look at all of yall and just cry inside......
> i blame it on the new baby!!!!!!


My wife and I are expecting in September. I'm hoping bubble wrap and a baby bjorn carrying system will allow for parenting related multitasking on the hill. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> My wife and I are expecting in September. I'm hoping bubble wrap and a baby bjorn carrying system will allow for parenting related multitasking on the hill.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


i already had a one year old, not sure how i let this other slip by the goalie....
i'm practicing abstinence for next year's GOALS!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

andyl9063 said:


> i rode 3 days this year. I look at all of yall and just cry inside......
> i blame it on the new baby!!!!!!


I'd blame it on geographical location... our last guy from Atlanta now lives in CO and goes to Steamboat all the damn time.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> Try not to get hurt and get out more than 10 days total.


Yeah, but quality is more important than quantity....


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

Deacon said:


> I'd blame it on geographical location... our last guy from Atlanta now lives in CO and goes to Steamboat all the damn time.


that too....I would kill to live there or near the mountains.
I'm just too settle at this point.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> I'm off next week for two weeks. I'll be out and about chasing snow...


Keen to do some touring? Debating Andermatt or Diemtigtal on Sat


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Keen to do some touring? Debating Andermatt or Diemtigtal on Sat


I totally am. I just need to pull the trigger on a split. Almost bought a XV 167 on Ricardo, but I need a wide. 

Diemtigtal looks awesome. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I just posted on the wrong thread sorry.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

2016

1. Get my snowboard quiver down to 3 or max 4 boards. I'm making big progress!
2. Work on steeps off piste, trees, moguls, back bowls made progress:snowboard4:
3. Ride 90 days in Colorado have 49 will most likely only get to 70 :embarrased1:


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

15/16 goals completed first season 10 days since I started late season

Pop ollies off natural features and rollers with speed

Linking carves 

Fs/bs 180's off natural features and rollers

Master greens



16/17 goals 

70 day season 

Ride switch 

Hit small Kickers

Fs/bs 180's off small kickers, grabs

Box 50:50, tail press, nose press, fs/bs

Carve blues with no problem


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Dont remember what mine were, but likely:

1. Ride pow. Check.
2. Hit interior BC. Check.
3. Ride more than last yr. Check.
4. Not get wrecked. Hmmm kinda hurt my knee last time out, but seems nothing broke/tore too bad... gave me a good scare. Gotta take it easy for a couple weeks to be safe in case there's some mild tear, so I can check this one.

So for next yr: 
1. Ride more pow.
2. Hit more resorts/spots in interior BC.
3. Ride more than this yr.
4. Not get wrecked.



Oh... and get avy gear and AST.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> Get 20 days this winter and master some basic tricks.


I wanted to be able to do some fs/bs 1's and be very comfortable with ollies and small straight airs and I did. Buttering needed some work. I just could't get it going.

For 16/17 I wanna do at least some simple rail tricks and be comfortable with fs bs 1s and 3s maybe some grabs.:surprise:
Also ride knee deep powder.
Sucks when local hill does not have good park. Been thinking about going to Woodward at Copper.

Oh on this one, I kinda smashed my shoulder into the snow and hurt my AC joint a bit but nothing time can't heal.


speedjason said:


> Don't hurt myself.:dry:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was riding powder this morning and will head back up in a while. I plan to ride over 50 days next season and finish off in march, April, may in Alaska.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Im sure i wrote down some goals on a thread somewhere, but not that one Neni linked to. Also pretty sure mine were to have BS180s solid, FS boardslides and wishful thinking to start trying backflips

Well i got the 180s. Even landed a couple of BS 360s. I also got a lot more comfortable with FS360s.

FS Boardslides.... Not yet. Still not getting the board to 90 degrees, but hopefully i get to practice this a lot more in the spring slush

Backflips... Not even trying... But instead i started trying, and landing Tamedogs! Awesome rush, and it seems anything inverted draws attention (on the small jump line haha), so its great motivation.

So next season it is to go for a FS540 or 720, Wildcats and generally smoothen up my riding/carving


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Where in the Alps are you going? I'm off next week for two weeks. I'll be out and about chasing snow...and in Amsterdam for 5 days.


We'll be riding at Nassfeld, Carinthia Austria on 3/28-3/31
It's during Full Metal Mountain
Aside from my friend's band I know exactly 2 other bands at the festival, it should be very interesting and a whole lot of fun.

Full Metal Mountain : Bands / Billing


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

AgingPunk said:


> We'll be riding at Nassfeld, Carinthia Austria on 3/28-3/31
> It's during Full Metal Mountain
> Aside from my friend's band I know exactly 2 other bands at the festival, it should be very interesting and a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Full Metal Mountain : Bands / Billing


That seems like Sturgis for skis and snowboards. :surprise:


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> That seems like Sturgis for skis and snowboards. :surprise:


Yeah...gonna be a ton of fun and definitely different


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> We'll be riding at Nassfeld, Carinthia Austria on 3/28-3/31
> It's during Full Metal Mountain
> Aside from my friend's band I know exactly 2 other bands at the festival, it should be very interesting and a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Full Metal Mountain : Bands / Billing


Oh rad, a bit too deep in Austria for me. I saw the band list early on, I knew of one or two bands. Might have grown since then...but yeah, I'll be passing (I can't do euro festivals anymore).


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> (I can't do euro festivals anymore).


It's our first, my friends Dog Eat Dog have been touring over there for years and have played some of the big ones: Donnington and Pink Pop come to mind, but I was never able to make it over. This let's me check off the Alps and seeing them on the continent, the stoke is high.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine are the same every year have fun, drink beer, and holla at the cute girls running the lifts.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

60 days riding for the season is the current goal, 15 short with a month to go, still thinkin i can pull it off


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Since my season is over but in my mind I'm still half in Alaska I thought planning the next season out might help. Usually I have big ideas most of which don't pan out, but sometimes they do. 

It's been a long-time bucket list dream to go on a trip to Greenland but forever pushed aside in favor of more immediate goals. While in AK I've met and got to talking to one of the guests who recently traveled there. The pics he showed were jaw-dropping. So I'm thinking this year just might be it. I'd also love to see Svalbard. 

Other than that I really want to get to Jackson Hole next year. And Whistler. Maybe Les Arcs. Other than that I'm gonna be in Breck as per usual. Modest plans, I know.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

there is definitely a financial component to a lot of this....


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

My goal for next year is to not stop the chairlift. :skateboarding1:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> My goal for next year is to not stop the chairlift. :skateboarding1:


oh god my sides. LOL


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm at bachelor right now and it's 22 with snow falling. Still have over 2 months left....


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> I'm at bachelor right now and it's 22 with snow falling. Still have over 2 months left....


You...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Running hills has made me a more confident and far stronger rider with more speed on my uphill touring in the backcountry.

Moving to Jones Flagship and Solution(splitboard) has enabled me to ride FAR more aggressively on steep nasty downhill ascents, they're not as "fun" on the groomers or to screw around on for fun but they rule on the steeps and deep.

Tackled a 7 foot drop into the trees(Wren Hallow skiers right) I've been riding around(avoiding) for like 3 years now, two days ago I was like fuck it I'm dropping this thing........did it and everything was fine and it was amazing.

Bagged Jackson Hole last weekend, conditions sucked, crowded bla bla bla I'll go back in a couple winters during a big storm cycle with locals to get the full experience.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

nothing like dropping and confronting those fears! Congrats:snowboard1:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> nothing like dropping and confronting those fears! Congrats:snowboard1:


Right on, thank you!!!

For me I've found a direct correlation between my fitness levels and my confidence\ability in the mountains, duh right?!?!?! well clearly took this old guy(38) awile to figure that out. :smile:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

For me, fear is coming from not knowing and lack of confidence.
If there's something scares me, I study about it and do it more.
Do it over and over and over again until I'm not afraid.
That's how I get over things. :grin:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Right on, thank you!!!
> 
> For me I've found a direct correlation between my fitness levels and my confidence\ability in the mountains, duh right?!?!?! well clearly took this old guy(38) awile to figure that out. :smile:


Fear is the father of courage and the mother of safety. Being unfit will make cowards of us all... YOU earned that right of passage :yahoo:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Fear is the father of courage and the mother of safety. Being unfit will make cowards of us all... YOU earned that right of passage :yahoo:


Thanks(cool quote), added your wax to my Amazon wish list will pick some up before next season.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks!:yahoo:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> there is definitely a financial component to a lot of this....


No kidding. Luckily my daughter received a scholarship this year, that's how I was able to afford Alaska. And as of next academic year we're done paying for her college which is a major weight off my shoulders. So you could say I feel almost wealthy now.

How's your house by the way?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> No kidding. Luckily my daughter received a scholarship this year, that's how I was able to afford Alaska. And as of next academic year we're done paying for her college which is a major weight off my shoulders. So you could say I feel almost wealthy now.
> 
> *How's your house by the way*?


Thanks for asking..

we got the upper b-room 99% done (just need a heater vent cover from this century). Need to put a door stop on the door..

The downstairs B-room is functional, but we need to re-do the sheetrock for the ceiling and have been procrastinating.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

This season I made a lot of progress and I'm happy the way it all turned out.
For next season I wanna keep increasing my speed while still being in control with proper technique, get better at riding moguls, start to learn riding switch, and last but not least go somewhere with real powder and finally experience it!!


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I didn't participate in last season's thread but I should probably set some goals for myself now. Here's some cool stuff that happened this season despite El Niño screwing over the east coast.

- proficiency on Mid-Atlantic double blacks and big mountain blacks (tested in Utah)
- ollies!
- backcountry treks that didn't result in injury or embarrassment
- solid, consistent carving

'15/'16 was my third season. Maybe I don't qualify as a n00b anymore? :dunno:

2016/2017 goals:

- solid switch riding
- jumps (little'uns and side hits)
- 180's
- trees

Dunno if that list is too ambitious since I can't get nearly as many days in based on weather. If I lived where some of y'all lived, I'd go so hard.

I don't want to set any travel goals because I kinda blew my load this season and don't know what my income will look like in the near future. I want some Japow soooo bad...


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Finally "learned" methods after 26 years of snowboarding. I have the quotes because you are never done learning methods. That was a goal for this season. 

I rode more than 40 days this season which is pretty good for someone with a grown up job. 

I barely hit the back country this season but I did ride a shit ton of powder.

I'd like to land some bigger 360's and land a switch backside 360 (even a small one would be cool) this year, but I keep changing boards. That one may have to wait to next season because I haven't gotten comfortable enough of any of them to really send some spins. When you are almost 40 you actually think before you jump unfortunately :laugh2:

Last season never happened in the NW, but I'm feeling strong and confident on my board again, and that's what it's all about...


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a great thread.

Since last year ended I built up my stamina and was ready this year. 
Full days, tired but no tired legs!

This year I got low, it clicked. Can't wait to get even _lower_.

Rode switch near 50% and even began 'carving' switch. Not quite as easy but felt technically almost better than regular (no bad habits).

Battled bad habit of dropping rear shoulder and rotating slightly forward. Made huge progress toward the neutral upper body.

Conquered steeps forward and switch (local steeps anyway and depending on conditions at that, but still). Near the end I was hucking 180's into switch off the top (again, locally).

Conquered the fear of getting hurt trying stuff... by getting hurt fairly bad doing nearly nothing haha.

Goal next year is to stop hucking those 180s and butter 'em out a bit instead.
More butter! More rotation! More speed! More edge angle! More side hits and small-medium jumps! Grabs! 
More vertical! More pow! More terrain! 
More turns!... sigh

More days.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

DoubleA said:


> Goal next year is to stop hucking those 180s and butter 'em out a bit instead.
> More butter! More rotation!
> More vertical! More pow! More terrain!
> More turns!... sigh
> ...


Butter, Butter, how far down a run I can go, pow butter :jumping1:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

goals for next season are:

drop 30lbs so I can ride harder/longer without sitting on my ass half the day catching my breath looking like a gaper. fuck lactic acid.
buy a new board. I hate my board.
drink and have more fun. get down with some apres ski.
stop being a pussy. I'm scared of heights and am overly cautious. drinking should help with that...
going to work on switch/jumps/1's and 3's early on the season when the snow is good before it turns to shit.
maybe take a lesson or 4... depending if my mountain still has the 4 lessons=season pass deal again. 
buy a helmet? 
try to make it for first chair on powder days.
try to go to other mountains more rather than just my home mountain because I have a season pass.
stop capitalizing my letters as it takes too much effort unless it's a I or absolutely necessary.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

jae said:


> goals for next season are:
> 
> drop 30lbs so I can ride harder/longer without sitting on my ass half the day catching my breath looking like a gaper. fuck lactic acid.
> buy a new board. I hate my board.
> ...


If you're making a resolution to drink _more_, you probably should!
And, 
You gotta be stoked on your board.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

DoubleA said:


> If you're making a resolution to drink _more_, you probably should!
> And,
> You gotta be stoked on your board.


only reason I don't drink much is I was a solo rider, so driving 3hrs to get home wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

This season was short but effective.

1)What I wanted to do was ride switch down a green comfortably, and wounded up riding down a double black switch. 
2) Another was to take a jump off a hard jump, which i also did, but ended up falling on my back during a few successful tries and have that last jump scared the shit out of me.

For next season...
I want to take a snowboarding freestyle class to get my confidence back, and hopefully try some rails.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^
Great first post welcome to the SF


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Today was the last day of my season, so I guess now would be a good time to set goals for next year.

Since this was my first season I didn't really have any goals, but I'm pretty happy with my progress. I'm comfortable-ish on most blues, but how well I do depends on the conditions. Unfortunately my foot pain (from bad boot fit) has gotten to the point that even at the beginning of the day my feet are killing me before the bottom of the run on everything but short, easy runs. It's been good for trying to learn switch and challenging myself with other things I can learn on the beginner runs, but I think this is really whats holding me back at this point.

My goals for next year:
- Get boots that fit. I already know what boots should fit best, so in theory this should be easy.
- Be more confident, push myself more. I tend to get nervous on new runs or trying something new because I'm just a nervous person.
- Get comfortable on harder runs.
- Get better riding switch.
- Make friends or convince a friend to learn to snowboard or ski. I don't mind going by myself all the time, but it would be nice to have company sometimes. It would probably help with the confidence too.
- Get in better shape, maybe lose some weight in the progress (in the off season).
- Magically find more money. (Or maybe get a better job).


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Fire Rose said:


> Today was the last day of my season, so I guess now would be a good time to set goals for next year.
> 
> Since this was my first season I didn't really have any goals, but I'm pretty happy with my progress. I'm comfortable-ish on most blues, but how well I do depends on the conditions. Unfortunately my foot pain (from bad boot fit) has gotten to the point that even at the beginning of the day my feet are killing me before the bottom of the run on everything but short, easy runs. It's been good for trying to learn switch and challenging myself with other things I can learn on the beginner runs, but I think this is really whats holding me back at this point.
> 
> ...


Riding with someone definitely helps you become a better rider. Convincing a friend to ride with you is like pulling teeth, easier to try to get a former rider back on to it or making new friends. Are you sure it's just the boots? It might be the bindings too..


----------



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Fire Rose said:


> Today was the last day of my season, so I guess now would be a good time to set goals for next year.
> 
> Since this was my first season I didn't really have any goals, but I'm pretty happy with my progress. I'm comfortable-ish on most blues, but how well I do depends on the conditions. Unfortunately my foot pain (from bad boot fit) has gotten to the point that even at the beginning of the day my feet are killing me before the bottom of the run on everything but short, easy runs. It's been good for trying to learn switch and challenging myself with other things I can learn on the beginner runs, but I think this is really whats holding me back at this point.
> 
> ...


Lol magically find more money should be one of mine too. As far as the boots, I second the bindings. I sometimes get a pain or like a burning during my first run and then it goes away after a while.


----------



## teleuker (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, since this is my first season snowboarding, I'm really happy where I ended up. First, I can actually ride and link up some nice turns. By the end of the season, I was working on carving and getting on tougher terrain. (Did some spring boarding at Tremblant and legitimately rode some black diamonds - minimal side slipping). I also have a set-up that I'm pretty happy with for the time being.

Next season I want to focus on the following (in no particular order):

better carving and higher speed
start working on riding switch more - tried it a little this past season, but I definitely want that skill
board out west - tickets are already bought
update my boots - still used but maybe something a little stiffer
finally, board a whole lot more.

Anything else will be an added bonus.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

jae said:


> Riding with someone definitely helps you become a better rider. Convincing a friend to ride with you is like pulling teeth, easier to try to get a former rider back on to it or making new friends. Are you sure it's just the boots? It might be the bindings too..


My sister used to ski but thinks she is too heavy and out of shape now. I would probably have to convince her to work out with me first, so findings new friends is probably the easiest option... in theory.

My boots are half a size too big and significantly too narrow. I need the Burton Ruler Wide (size 6) but by the time I found out they were sold out for the season. I currently have women's bindings so I have a feeling I will need to get new bindings anyways.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Fire Rose said:


> My sister used to ski but thinks she is too heavy and out of shape now. I would probably have to convince her to work out with me first, so findings new friends is probably the easiest option... in theory.
> 
> My boots are half a size too big and significantly too narrow. I need the Burton Ruler Wide (size 6) but by the time I found out they were sold out for the season. I currently have women's bindings so I have a feeling I will need to get new bindings anyways.



50% off closeout boots Darksidesnowboards web-site below.
Size six. 32 boots which run wide. 
Burton size 6 check them out:embarrased1:

Hardgoods | Closeout | Darkside Snowboard Shop


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Fire Rose said:


> - Magically find more money. (Or maybe get a better job).


Finding ways to cut spending, or pay less for stuff you have to spend on is also useful.

Then of course, re-allocate resources to lift tickets and mountain travel costs.

I also have another goal to add to the one I already dropped on this thread.

Find a way to afford two weeks at an AirBnB near one of my road trip accessible mountains. Hole up there with the dog and ride every day.


----------



## Ninjabic (Apr 16, 2016)

1) Get on the mountain 30+ times
2) Dedicate one day weekly to riding switch 
3) Land a solid Tamedog
4) Travel to Utah for some prime time


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

rpadc;2743289
Find a way to afford two weeks at an AirBnB near one of my road trip accessible mountains. Hole up there with the dog and ride every day.[/QUOTE said:


> I love this. Brilliant! If I lived near a mountain you could sleep here but I don't think my flatlands will lure you in...


----------



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ninjabic said:


> 1) Get on the mountain 30+ times
> 2) Dedicate one day weekly to riding switch
> 3) Land a solid Tamedog
> 4) Travel to Utah for some prime time


^^^ Love this.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> Fnding ways to cut spending, or pay less for stuff you have to spend on is also useful.
> 
> Then of course, re-allocate resources to lift tickets and mountain travel costs.
> 
> ...


So, you Must have put lots of days on that OG by now, no?

What do ya think?

No gimmicks, camber, taper & setback.

I had the best day ever, all time on that thing.
Hahaha is it doing it for you too?


TT


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> So, you Must have put lots of days on that OG by now, no?
> 
> What do ya think?
> 
> ...


I only rode it twice this season. Mid-Atlantic winter was awful. Hardly any snow. But when I did ride it, it was in two pow days at Solitude in Utah. Loved the board. Hope it comes out more this coming season.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Missed the 15/16 thread, almost missed this one. Been blogging about it but I might as well share it here too.



Ride more days than last season (17+). *Yes - got 20.*
Become an Intermediate rider. *Overall I'd say I've gotten there, weak in Freestyle though.*
Learn all 4 presses properly. *Partially - tailpresses ok, switch nosepress so-so, reg nosepress not good.*
Learn to butter properly. *Failed - need to master presses first. Success with swivels (or, as BA calls it, looking like a floundering idiot).*
Learn how to Ollie and Nollie properly. *Failed - haven’t really worked on this.*
Down all four 180s. *Yes! Finally managed to land a good reg BS 180 on the very last day of the season.*
Break my previous (confirmed) personal speed record (58.1 km/h). *Failed - had no real chance to try.*
Get through another season without injuries. *So-so, a light concussion and a slightly bruised tailbone, but nothing serious.*
Try at least 5 new boards of different cambers and shapes. *Failed - only 4.*
Reach satisfaction with my gear and stop buying new stuff all the fucking time. *Once again failed miserably. Still heading in the right direction though.*

Biggest success of the season was with switch riding though. There’s still a considerable difference between regular and switch, but I managed to ride down a "Scandinavian black" run switch in a controlled manner on the last day, which felt kind of incredible.

Next season's goals is partially a copy-paste from this season's failed goals:


A week of Tout Neige in the Alps with UCPA.
Take a class in avalanche safety.
Try a pure camber board already!
Learn all 4 presses properly.
Learn to butter properly.
Learn how to Ollie and Nollie.
Learn a couple of grabs.
Break my previous personal speed record (58.1 km/h).
Get through another season without injuries.
Reach satisfaction with my gear and stop buying new stuff all the fucking time.




neni said:


> ... and booked Svalbard instead


Wait wait WHAT?!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am setting some new goals right now, still for this season. The "in-bounds" season is over, but I have my eyes on at least 2 lines on some of the bigger mountains around here. These are not "extreme" or overly risky, but hopefully will be relatively long and rewarding. 

I have an attitude that something does not have to be "scary" in order to be fun.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Wait wait WHAT?!!!


Tomorrow :yahoo::dance:

Hahaha, love your # 10 in the list :laugh:. Took me some moons but I'd say I reached that goal this past season. :hope: you get there earlier!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Tomorrow :yahoo::dance:
> 
> Hahaha, love your #10 in the list :laugh:. Took me some moons but I'd say I reached that goal this past season :hope:


So jealous, Neni!!!

Hope to see lots of pics when you return.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sadly, for me, next season's goal will be simply to get out there often enough to make it worthwhile.

This season was better for snow than last season. Hell, most _summers_ are better than last season for snow. But that's not saying much. Despite all the hoopla locally about what a great season it was, I recognize whistling in the dark when I see it. 

The snow at Whistler never reached the base-- I was there mid-season and it looked like most previous years, well after closing. And Cypress didn't have the blacks open more than a week or two all season. By the standards of even five years ago, this would have been mediocre.

On top of that, I buggered my knee and missed March onwards. So, not great. Next year is probably kind of a make-or-break around here. If the snow continues to be meh or worse, I'm going to seriously consider moving to the interior. Or something.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Sadly, for me, next season's goal will be simply to get out there often enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> This season was better for snow than last season. Hell, most _summers_ are better than last season for snow. But that's not saying much. Despite all the hoopla locally about what a great season it was, I recognize whistling in the dark when I see it.
> 
> ...


I totally see what you mean. There were lots of good days, but overall it wasn't generally cold enough to make great conditions all over the mountain (especially Whistler). Cypress got seriosuly dumped on, but somehow it feels a bit glass half-empty. Unless you could go EVERY and any day, it wasn't that much snow cause most of the times there was low cover or really bad conditions.

HOWEVER: if you didn't get at least 10 solid good days... you simply didn't want it enough.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Tomorrow :yahoo::dance:
> 
> Hahaha, love your # 10 in the list :laugh:. Took me some moons but I'd say I reached that goal this past season. :hope: you get there earlier!


I'm expecting a full report on my desk by Friday afternoon. 

Thanks, I hope so too.

Enjoy!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I buggered my knee and missed March onwards. So, not great. Next year is probably kind of a make-or-break around here. If the snow continues to be meh or worse, I'm going to seriously consider moving to the interior. Or something.


Hurt my knee early in December ... just made my whole season not so great.. Not much of a snow snob being from the east coast. Loved my 70+ days in Colorado.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so far beyond stoked for next season. I'm getting my hips scoped in June to fix the cam impingement that has been causing me quite a lot of daily pain for the last two years. It's definitely affected my snowboarding, and I'm excited to see what I can do with a full range of motion. 

But it's why I stopped posting in the wotd thread.


----------



## sheepshaver (Mar 13, 2015)

Didn't participate in thread last year, but for 16/17

1. Ride three continents in the season. 
a. North America (Interior BC & SLC)
b. Asia (Hokkaido)
c. Europe (Swiss alps)

2. 16+ days for season

3. Land any jump purposely without eating it.

4. Better control and speed in the trees. 

5. Mostly out of my control, but hopefully Mother Nature smiles upon us and have mostly all POW days!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Deacon said:


> I'm so far beyond stoked for next season. I'm getting my hips scoped in June to fix the cam impingement that has been causing me quite a lot of daily pain for the last two years. It's definitely affected my snowboarding, and I'm excited to see what I can do with a full range of motion.
> 
> But it's why I stopped posting in the wotd thread.


I am sorry to hear this!!!!!! I hope its an easy fix for the hip. And don't forget to foam roll!!!! As @nutmegchoi said, those things save lives. Foam rolling saved mine for sure.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Deacon said:


> I'm so far beyond stoked for next season. I'm getting my hips scoped in June to fix the cam impingement that has been causing me quite a lot of daily pain for the last two years. It's definitely affected my snowboarding, and I'm excited to see what I can do with a full range of motion.
> 
> But it's why I stopped posting in the wotd thread.


I better see your stoked ass out here next season!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> I am sorry to hear this!!!!!! I hope its an easy fix for the hip. And don't forget to foam roll!!!! As @nutmegchoi said, those things save lives. Foam rolling saved mine for sure.


Foam rolling won't help this... I tried, wasn't until I brought my MRIs to a specialist that I learned they have to actually reshape the bone. 



Rogue said:


> I better see your stoked ass out here next season!!


Twist my arm why don't ya...:grin:
Once the Disney trip is behind us, I can figure out my riding budget for next year..


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

@Deacon I am sure the medical marvels will fix you up good. They do good work


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Another goal:

Ride with some of you animals.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> I love this. Brilliant! If I lived near a mountain you could sleep here but I don't think my flatlands will lure you in...


Anyone who offers me a couch to crash on within driving distance of where I live has to also accept this beast.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBgBD-eyUvT/


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

wow, school has really been keeping me away from the forum... happy to see this thread


emt.elikahan said:


> Better switch


Upped the level for sure. feels really good to be able to switch between reg and switch! still a work in progress though, as not yet riding switch on the same level as reg


emt.elikahan said:


> and Powder - please dump tons of snow the week I'm going to Utah (and the rest of the season) - Screw these negative el nino reports I'm ready for a sick season!


So basically no snow here, but hit the nail on the head with the utah trip. snowed almost everyday!! there was one point where us east coasters were just trying to figure out how to navigate through such deep snow (actually, many points)!! Was definitely the first time that i've ever experienced that real floating sensation - really unbelievable!

not sure yet about next winter.. i really wanna ride a lot (obviously), but got a lil shredder on the way! will see how much time that leaves for riding


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^^^^

congrats on the little shredder :hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

emt.elikahan said:


> not sure yet about next winter.. i really wanna ride a lot (obviously), but got a lil shredder on the way! will see how much time that leaves for riding


Congrats!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Hitting 50 days: Will achieve this next week!
Riding switch like a boss: ]AHAHAH Nope, not like a boss, but enough to get me through trees or tight spots when I inadvertently get turned around or need to traverse toe side.
Becoming a snowboard instructor (in progress) - I began this endeavor but decided (thankfully!) it wasn't for me. 
Riding more dynamically/carving/edge control - CHECK! 
Getting more comfortable in the air - Mostly yes 
Progressing in the park if there's no powpow - There was too much pow pow for park days! Not hitting my head lol seems like I can't remember to avoid crashing on my noggin - FAIL, no surprise, but a smaller helmet seemed to provide much better protection. 
Taking a trip to Whitefish and Park City area ( in progress) - Made it to SLC for 4 days of shredding & 3 days at Mt. Bachelor 
Find more people to ride with and push my skills, hopefully instructing will open that door - I rode with new people, but not consistently, still mostly solo. 

Bonus goals: 
Broke 1,000 miles shredded and over 1 million vertical feet and broke 50 mph for speed, which all 3 have been long time goals.
I can now ride through bumps, crud, chunder, chop, crap without turning or major brake checking. 
Started doing small ledge drops probably 5-10 feet, sometimes stopping first sometimes just dropping off them  
Tail grabs are happening, not consistently, but they are in the works. 
Stayed out of the park, so no progress on boxes or even flat rails. Not sure I'm willing to start now with only a few days left of riding & a sore tail bone. 
With the smaller boots and insoles, hunger from a dry last winter, I feel like a lot of things really came together this season and it's not one I'll soon forget!!! 

Next season ? Is too far off to plan my goals. I'm still enjoying what's left of this season, but I do want to work on better slashes & face shots. 

aw fuck this work computer screwed the whole paragraph I'll try to fix it


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> congrats on the little shredder





XxGoGirlxX said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks a lot!


----------

